# Questions about grooming



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a great link on foot grooming I got from PointGold about a million years ago. I've used it to trim my boys' feet a couple of times, and they come out pretty well. You can't get a totally smooth "show" look without the thinning shears, but you can do really good work with just straight scissors if you're careful. Our Comet has muppet feet, and while I think it's cute, I do think the cleaned up feet are classier.

Here's what the same people (Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club) have to say about grooming tails. I haven't used this one, but I've done ears and feet according to their other instructions, and they've come out amazingly well considering I'm a total novice.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Tuf-Foot for Dogs (Bonaseptic): Tuff Foot for a Tough Dog's Pads/Feet

I use tuf foot for the pads.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

I do Rocket's ears and feet myself. It's really not very difficult if you aren't going for a show grooming. In fact, he's starting to get Grinch feet, so I need to get my scissors out tonight. 

However, if you prefer to take him in, just be specific. Tell them exactly what you just told us. Ask them to trim his feet and tail, but leave his ears alone.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Ask them to clean him up and to please not use clippers of any kind on him anywhere. I would also allow them to do the ears as it will grow back!  It is also good to clean up the ears and get the hair away so there is no cause for ear infection, etc. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

If you get him done at a chain pet store, be SUPER CLEAR that you don't want clippers used. Sometimes they "puppy cut" Goldens because they think that's what you want, but it'll take forever to grow back if they misunderstand you and give a clipper cut.


----------

